# What is the kindest way to euthenise a toadlet?



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I have one yellow bellied toadlet which has one of it's back legs not working, it is also starting to look like it's spine is slightly crooked, it isn't very active atall. I don't know what to do for the best, should I just leave it and see how it does? or is the kindest thing to euthenise it? I wouldn't know how to go about it, a friend suggested clove oil?  Anyway advise is welcome, thanks for reading.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

put it in something, and whack it real hard with a brick, i know it sounds gross but its an instant death and pain free.. best of luck with little un anyhow


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

You've got 2 options: 
Do it yourself i.e whack it very hard with a brick...
Or let a vet euthanize it.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Arg whacking it with a brick sounds horrible, I know it would be quick but not sure I can do that, maybe hubby will help.
It is only a tiny newly morphed toadlet (1cm in size) I think the vet would laugh at me if I asked them to do it & charge me a silly amount for it.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Place it in a weak solution of vodka and water until it falls asleep (roughly 1/3rd vodka to 2/3rds water), maybe for 10 minutes, and then put it into neat vodka and it`ll pass away peacefully.
Thats for darts anyway.

Mike


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Blissfullsilence said:


> Arg whacking it with a brick sounds horrible, I know it would be quick but not sure I can do that, maybe hubby will help.
> It is only a tiny newly morphed toadlet (1cm in size) I think the vet would laugh at me if I asked them to do it & charge me a silly amount for it.


Well there the only options Im afraid, Im like you I couldn't bring myself to do it so I would always take it to the vet (I keep snakes though)


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

as said, vet if ou dont wanna whack it sorry, you could put it in the freezer if its really that small and it wont take long to pass.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I think I could do the vodka, sounds like the best option to me so far.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Blissfullsilence said:


> I think I could do the vodka, sounds like the best option to me so far.


How does vodka kill? Im confused :lol2:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

sn8ks4life said:


> as said, vet if ou dont wanna whack it sorry, you could put it in the freezer if its really that small and it wont take long to pass.


Probably be kinder just whacking over the head to be honest then freezing it.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> Probably be kinder just whacking over the head to be honest then freezing it.


Alcohol poisoning? not sure..
I know people use clove oil for fish in the same kind of way, going to do some research on the net.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Freezing doesn`t kill frogs it only puts them to sleep like in suspended animation.
I`m talking from what I know of darts, the vodka is absorbed through their skin and it is the alcohol overload which kills them.

Mike


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> Freezing doesn`t kill frogs it only puts them to sleep like in suspended animation.
> I`m talking from what I know of darts, the vodka is absorbed through their skin and it is the alcohol overload which kills them.
> 
> Mike


ah this i didn't know, never put down a frog lol....

i know they absorb moisture throu the skin thou so it makes sense that vodka would work, i bet absinth is even worse thou lol, only trouble is, cant drink it after LOL


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I use baby anbesol and apply a small drop (depending on the size of the frog) to the belly to put it to sleep. Apply a larger portion after it falls asleep and walk away...

Teething | Anbesol

Mike, I've never used the alcohol version, but here it works too.

Best


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Place it in a weak solution of vodka and water until it falls asleep (roughly 1/3rd vodka to 2/3rds water), maybe for 10 minutes, and then put it into neat vodka and it`ll pass away peacefully.
> Thats for darts anyway.
> 
> Mike


place in an acidic aqueous element for 15 mins and it will pass away peacefully !!. 
can you explain how this process works please. very intrigued. thanks.

nic


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Spot on Mike:notworthy:
here ya go for the rest some reading:2thumb::2thumb:Lets get this sorted out sooner rather than later,we don't want freezing etc coming into play.

Dart Den • View topic - Euthanasia for Amphibians

regards

Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

"while your shopping at tesco luv will you get me some of this Pentobarbitol stuff while your there, oh and a bottle of smirkoff too. i'll give you £80 to cover the price"
"bend a bar who"
"yeah i'm sure they sell it most places"
"£80, what you spending all this on"
"i need to kill this toad i got for nowt, and where's me syringe"

who does this?

bag - free- check, brick - free - check, friend needed - free - check, instant - check


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

I breed african clawed frogs and have had to euthanize a few over the years, I would recommend the brick method, it is very quick just make sure the head is destroyed, hit it twice in quick succession before you check it is dead.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

ianxxx said:


> I breed african clawed frogs and have had to euthanize a few over the years, I would recommend the brick method, it is very quick just make sure the head is destroyed, hit it twice in quick succession before you check it is dead.


Instant head trauma is best especially if it is suffering, so agree totally with the brick method.


----------



## mmattys30 (Jan 7, 2012)

Get the inside of a old toilet roll put him/her in there wrap in paper and put it under the wheel of you car the drive forwards. Job done, dont poisen it as we dont no if it will fell the pain/ stress


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

sn8ks4life said:


> as said, vet if ou dont wanna whack it sorry, you could put it in the freezer if its really that small and it wont take long to pass.



and the vet would probably wait till she lelf the room, put it on the floor and stamp on it 


Alex Boswell said:


> How does vodka kill? Im confused :lol2:


alcohol poisoning, alcohol is a poison, which is why we get drunk, we are starting to get poisoned 

how ever i have put vodka in a cut to disinfect it when i was out (seemed like a good idea at the time) and it hurt liker hell so i think it would be a horible way to kill a frog,


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

123dragon said:


> how ever i have put vodka in a cut to disinfect it when i was out (seemed like a good idea at the time) and it hurt liker hell so i think it would be a horible way to kill a frog,


 
Read what I posted about the vodka.

Mike


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

I think by the time we come up with the best way the Toad would have died of old age


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Thanks all for your suggestions, I couldn't go through with it, I wrestled with what was best to do, the day after I posted this wonky was hopping about more and was eating fruit flys, so I decided I would keep him, he won't go in with other toads because obviously I can't let him breed. I am pretty sure some people with think I am cruel to keep him alive. If at any point I think he is suffering I will euthanise him, but at the moment appart from one of his back legs not working he seems to be doing ok.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Blissfullsilence said:


> Thanks all for your suggestions, I couldn't go through with it, I wrestled with what was best to do, the day after I posted this wonky was hopping about more and was eating fruit flys, so I decided I would keep him, he won't go in with other toads because obviously I can't let him breed. I am pretty sure some people with think I am cruel to keep him alive. If at any point I think he is suffering I will euthanise him, but at the moment appart from one of his back legs not working he seems to be doing ok.


Totally your choice. If you think you can give it some quality of life, go for it.


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

he died this morning, poor little fella seemed to be doing well, he was shedding this morning came home and he is dead.


----------



## Drpeppertom (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry for your loss.........this is what is scaring me the most about when my leopard gecko eggs hatch my first time breedeing.........


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

It is understandable to be nervous. Wonky was my only toadlet with problems and that was out of 100+ babies. I know I got a much higher success rate than in the wild which gives me comfort  Good luck with your gecko babies xx


----------

